# Paypal identity resolution - US to Ireland transfers



## Max Johnson (9 Mar 2012)

I moved to the US from Ireland last year and have been using Paypal to transfer money to my AIB account to pay off some outstanding bills.
I use one Paypal account for my US bank account and one for my AIB.

Today I hit a €2,500 limit and Paypal have asked me to identify myself.
They want an identity card (passport etc.) and a physical address ID (utility bill, bank statement etc.) faxed to them.
I am more than happy to do this.
My question is, will it matter if I provide a US physical address rather than an Irish one?
Are there tax implications or something unforeseen that I have not considered? I'm worried I'm opening myself up to something that will cost me. I would then consider bank drafts or other methods.

The notice from Paypal said that the information was needed to comply with EU money laundering legislation.
I could probably get something with my Irish address but would rather be above board.

I did a search before posting this. I would appreciate any help/advice.

Thanks

--Max


----------



## Max Johnson (9 Mar 2012)

From Paypal



> *Why is my account access limited?*
> 
> Your account access has been limited for the following reason(s):
> 
> ...





> Please send some additional information
> We need some documents to confirm your identity.
> 
> Please send PayPal copies of the following items to help confirm your identity to comply with EU regulations:
> ...




Again, any help appreciated.


----------



## McSim (14 Mar 2012)

Max Johnson said:


> I use one Paypal account for my US bank account and one for my AIB.


Be very carefull here. PayPal policy strictly prohibits anyone to have more than one account, with exception of one busness and one personal. Admiting to PayPal that you have two accounts will very likely to result in immediate unreversible ban for you on PayPal (and probably eBay).

It will matter is it Irish or US proof of address, you will have much better chance to get account unblocked by providing the one which matches address of the PayPal account in regard to which you got e-mail from PayPal.


----------



## Jim2007 (14 Mar 2012)

Money laundering is a very serious thing and companies like PayPal and Western Union are supervised more so that banks etc... as they are known to be open to abuse.  

As McSim says, the information you provide should match the account, but you should also work on the assumption that the information you give will be physically checked.


----------



## Max Johnson (18 Jan 2013)

McSim said:


> Be very carefull here. PayPal policy strictly prohibits anyone to have more than one account, with exception of one busness and one personal. Admiting to PayPal that you have two accounts will very likely to result in immediate unreversible ban for you on PayPal (and probably eBay).
> 
> It will matter is it Irish or US proof of address, you will have much better chance to get account unblocked by providing the one which matches address of the PayPal account in regard to which you got e-mail from PayPal.





Jim2007 said:


> Money laundering is a very serious thing and companies like PayPal and Western Union are supervised more so that banks etc... as they are known to be open to abuse.
> 
> As McSim says, the information you provide should match the account, but you should also work on the assumption that the information you give will be physically checked.




Thank you both for this. It has been very helpful.

I resolved all issues with Paypal.

They are actually surprisingly easy to get on the phone, which surprised me.

Thanks again

--Max


----------

